# Films with lots of male nudity



## Left (Oct 30, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some good ones?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 30, 2012)

For watching, wanking or both?


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

The recent gay romance _Weekend_, one of the rare films with gay subject matter that got some mainstream acclaim. Great film and quite a few (non-pornographic) sex scenes.

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1714210/

Derek Jarman's _Sebastiane_

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075177/

Ken Russell's _Women in Love_ has a (once notorious) nude wrestling scene.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066579/

A few more: Shame, The Pillow Book, Irreversible, Eastern Promises


----------



## TruXta (Oct 30, 2012)

Boatloads of made for TV Scando films in the 70s and 80s. I can't remember any names, but as a wee nipper I was almost guaranteed the sight of some full frontal male nuds on the box at regular intervals.


----------



## Left (Oct 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> For watching, wanking or both?


 
It's for a friend

I'll watch some of them though

Not Irreversible if it's what I think it is


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

Left said:


> Not Irreversible if it's what I think it is


 
It's not a pleasant (or IMO a very good) film, but I have a thing for Vincent Cassel, who spends an entire scene in the nude.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 30, 2012)

nudge nudge wink wink?


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> nudge nudge wink wink?


 
In my case more like letch, letch, drool, drool.

The love scene in Irreversible between him and Monica Bellucci is not like Carry On-style innuendo.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 30, 2012)

May mate has a series of films called "Angels With Broken Rings".

TBF they do exactly as they say on the tin.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 30, 2012)

Interestingly enough, *Porky's* male nudity outstrips the female nudity by miles.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 30, 2012)

Salò


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 30, 2012)

Beau Travail


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Interestingly enough, *Porky's* male nudity outstrips the female nudity by miles.


 

Every time I want to bomb america I remember porky's and decide to spare them


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Every time I want to bomb america I remember porky's and decide to spare them


 
I wrote my dissertation on Porky's (and Fast Times At Ridgemont High), it has a special place in my heart


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2012)

Not a film as such, but there's always Keith Chegwin's 'Naked Jungle' gameshow.


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> Not a film as such, but there's always Keith Chegwin's 'Naked Jungle' gameshow.


 
Never heard of it.

Just googled it.

Blimey ! 

He's got a tiny cock.


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2012)

I seem to remember fassbinder's 'querelle' being full of naked men. And being disconcertingly erotic too.


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> I seem to remember fassbinder's 'querelle' being full of naked men. And being disconcertingly erotic too.


 
There was hardly any nudity in it. Lot's of kinky sailor outfits though. Genet's own experimental 1950 film Un Chant d'Amour however is quite explicit and features a naked man with an erection.


----------



## harpo (Oct 30, 2012)

Top Gun.  Veiled homoerotica if ever I saw it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2012)

weird how the beeb is ok with a flaccid member, but refuses to ever screen something involving raging diamond cutter.

I'd love to have been on the comittee making that decision, sheer lols one would imagine


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Donald does Doncaster?


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

harpo said:


> Top Gun. Veiled homoerotica if ever I saw it.


 
The OP asked for male nudity, not for homoerotic subtext.


----------



## harpo (Oct 30, 2012)

Reno said:


> The OP asked for male nudity, not for homoerotic subtext.


There's both in Top Gun. 

Not cocks because as we all know, they are sacred and not to be bandied round like women's bits.  But plenty of locker room nudity, chiselled buttocks and carefully-placed towels.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2012)

Young Adam has a few notable nudie scenes, iirr. Just to lighten the cheery mood of the film


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2012)

now I'm wondering if anyones ever seen Michael Cains purple headed warrior in film. He's been in loads of things, surely he must have whipped it out at some point.


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

"it's for a friend"



No one cares that you want to get ya rocks off to some cock.

GWAN OLLIE!







In his bio he talks how he had a wank before filming this scene so he didnt look like he was hung like a rat.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> weird how the beeb is ok with a flaccid member, but refuses to ever screen something involving raging diamond cutter.
> 
> I'd love to have been on the comittee making that decision, sheer lols one would imagine


AFAIK it's something to do with the British Censor's decision that an erect penis is obscene, and the angle at which it's defined as erect is approx 45 degrees downwards, or anything pointing more upwards than that.  Hence the flaccid penises in Playgirl.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 30, 2012)

Harvey Keitel is nude pretty much all the way through The Piano (if my memory is right... years since I saw it. I remember it being a rather dull film).


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> now I'm wondering if anyones ever seen Michael Cains purple headed warrior in film. He's been in loads of things, surely he must have whipped it out at some point.


 
He's a bit of a prude:

http://www.contactmusic.com/news-article/no-nude-scenes-for-caine

Bob Hoskins has got his kit off though for _Mrs Henderson Presents_


----------



## Garek (Oct 30, 2012)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK it's something to do with the British Censor's decision that an erect penis is obscene, and the angle at which it's defined as erect is approx 45 degrees downwards, or anything pointing more upwards than that.  Hence the flaccid penises in Playgirl.



That'd be the Mull of Kintyre rule.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> weird how the beeb is ok with a flaccid member, but refuses to ever screen something involving raging diamond cutter.
> 
> I'd love to have been on the comittee making that decision, sheer lols one would imagine


 
The BBFC actually have an unnoficial guideline. The Mull of Kintyre test.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mull_of_Kintyre_test

I've also heard stories about the approval process at the BBFC where ratings officers watch porn, double speed, in shifts, then they're allowed to rate proper films.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2012)

I will never again be able to look paul mcartney in the eye


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2012)

harpo said:


> Not cocks because as we all know, they are sacred and not to be bandied round like women's bits.


That's cobblers that is.  Female toplessness in mainstream film was considered very risque until quite recently.  Male bums were on show regularly, but women's weren't.  A flash of bush was an exceptional rarity.  I know, because my teenage years were spent hawkishly watching late night films with a box of tissues on the basis of a review in the newspaper that said "some nudity", only to be massively disappointed.  Kids today don't know they're born.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2012)

topless darts


----------



## fogbat (Oct 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> Not a film as such, but there's always Keith Chegwin's 'Naked Jungle' gameshow.


Filmed on the set of kids' gameshow Jungle Run. I bet they didn't wipe up after themselves, either.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2012)

I remember it being a newsworthy event when they actually showed a penis on _This Life_.  I thought it might even have been the first in a BBC drama, but apparently that honour fell to _The Operation_, back in 1973.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

Harvey Keitel gets his johnson out in Bad Lieutenant iirc


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Apparently there's this thing called the internet which has websites that host short video clips of guys with their cocks out, often with other guys with their cocks out in lewd situations. Maybe you should inform 'your friend' of this?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 30, 2012)

firky said:


> Apparently there's this thing called the internet which has websites that host short video clips of guys with their cocks out, often with other guys with their cocks out in lewd situations. Maybe you should inform 'your friend' of this?


Could you recommend any video clips of a man with his cock out?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

firky said:


> Apparently there's this thing called the internet which has websites that host short video clips of guys with their cocks out, often with other guys with their cocks out in lewd situations. Maybe you should inform 'your friend' of this?


 
alternatively, the Naked urbs thread is that way >>>>>>


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Could you recommend any video clips of a man with his cock out?


 
Fogbat Visits the Morgue.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Could you recommend any video clips of a man with his cock out?


Here's a woman with her cock out.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 30, 2012)

The TV series Spartacus has more male nudity than is possible.


----------



## harpo (Oct 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's cobblers that is. Female toplessness in mainstream film was considered very risque until quite recently. Male bums were on show regularly, but women's weren't. A flash of bush was an exceptional rarity. I know, because my teenage years were spent hawkishly watching late night films with a box of tissues on the basis of a review in the newspaper that said "some nudity", only to be massively disappointed. Kids today don't know they're born.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you reckon we've gone a bit backwards? Tits and cock (and a bit of muff) were ten a penny when I was growing up. But it's almost like everyday life has gotten so sexualised that seeing on the tellybox has become a bit more ... dangerous (HBO excepted, but that doesn't count). Have we become hypersexualised prudes?*




*This is all conjecture. I don't watch telly anymore. So for all I know, Gail might be getting her tits out every second episode of Coronation Street.


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you reckon we've gone a bit backwards? Tits and cock (and a bit of muff) were ten a penny when I was growing up. But it's almost like everyday life has gotten so sexualised that seeing on the tellybox has become a bit more ... dangerous (HBO excepted, but that doesn't count). Have we become hypersexualised prudes?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The sex scenes in the likes of GoT, True Blood and Spartacus are hilariously bad. They really detract from the the seriousness of the story at times.

Tell you what I noticed on Channel 4 when flicking through the channels, pixelated fannies when women are giving birth. Now it may not be the most pleasant thing to see a woman ripped from A to V as she squeezes little Tarquin out between gasps of entonox (especially in HD on a 60" TV) but  it is perfectly natural and something many of us are going to / have been the witness of. Further more I can remember when such things were ten a penny on educational kids daytime TV!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> The TV series Spartacus has more male nudity than is possible.


 

not loads of actual penis though. Plenty of loincloths and entirely  heterosexual combat,but not so much of the one eyed trouser snake


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Japanese pixelate pubes too on TV, or at least used to.


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned Embarrassing Bodies? 

Hello, I have been too embarrassed to go to the doctors about this hideous growth on my arse / cock / fanny but for £100 and a signed copy of a cook book from Heston Blumenthal I am willing to show the nation, legs akimbo, complete with graphic close ups and seepage.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> not loads of actual penis though. Plenty of loincloths and entirely heterosexual combat,but not so much of the one eyed trouser snake


There's cock all over the place, you can't move for it.


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Wall to wall cock?


----------

